# Ginger tom Edward! Devon



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

3-4 year old Edward is a gorgeous boy. He is very affectionate & friendly. Now looking for a loving home where he can get all the attention & cuddles he needs. Will need daily grooming - little & often better for him.

Little Valley Animal Shelter - Manager's Marathon Blog


----------

